# Training Manuals



## trebordollars (Apr 28, 2005)

Do any of you guys that have "parking lot" sweeping companies have any formal training manuals or programs that you would like to share? We are in the process of developing a formal training program and manual and I am looking for ideas.

Thanks,

T~


----------

